# 225/40 stretch on 9.5" wheel?



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

The wheel is 9.5" and i have brand new 225/40 tires, will that work and is that a safe stretch?


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

corradovrsick said:


> The wheel is 9.5" and i have brand new 225/40 tires, will that work and is that a safe stretch?


I have a 225/40/18 on my DD with 8.5 inch wheels and its really no stretch at all. 225 on a 9.5inch wheel depending on tire brand shouldn't be anything too crazy. GL


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

that tire size will work fine, will a nice amount of stretch. a lot of mk5 guys run 215/40 on a 9.5 and thats about as small a tire I'd do


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

Ok so I should he alright, thanks for the responses :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats my rear setup, looks and rides fine. Heres a pic of mine for reference of stretch.


----------

